# Soundiron's Lakeside Pipe Organ: A Review



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 6, 2018)

Looking for an organ that sounds rich, full, and detailed? Give Soundiron's Lakeside Pipe Organ a listen!


----------



## Pantonal (Sep 30, 2018)

If you're knowledgeable of pipe organs this isn't a particularly useful review. There's no discussion of specific organ stops, now the style of organ sampled. What I heard sounds more like a Baroque instrument not a modern orchestral one.


----------

